# question about switching trades



## bhardman86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Why bother? You're just taking the career capability away from someone else. If you're not in the apprenticeship now than I would highly recommend not to bother. You're just a waste of space if you plan on never finishing.

However, if you already started as an electrician and figured it wasn't the right career choice I don't see any harm in switching trades, but it seems foolish to be in the IBEW and the plumbers union. Paying two different dues and only able to work one job at a time.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That is like saying let me go to college and leave before getting a degree..

You don't start something without finishing it.. bad move.. :no::no:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

greaselightning said:


> Is it okay if say someone wants to work as an electrician apprentice for the union for a few years and then move onto another trade without finishing their entire term? Or say, is it possible to be in the electrician union and the plumber's union at the same time?


No, why would I bother passing on my knowledge to you if your not intending to stick with the job. You would be pushing a broom for 2 years if I knew you intended to do that.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

greaselightning said:


> Is it okay if say someone wants to work as an electrician apprentice for the union for a few years and then move onto another trade without finishing their entire term?


Why would you even consider not finishing an apprenticeship?



greaselightning said:


> Or say, is it possible to be in the electrician union and the plumber's union at the same time?


Possible...but highly unlikely ~ OJT hours [or lack thereof] will prevent advancement.

Switching from one to the other even after completion is also unlikely..why would you want to go from journeyman's rate to a 1st yr. apprentice rate?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

greaselightning said:


> Is it okay if say someone wants to work as an electrician apprentice for the union for a few years and then move onto another trade without finishing their entire term? Or say, is it possible to be in the electrician union and the plumber's union at the same time?


It is possible to carry two books. There are lots of reasons to not do so, but there is nothing technical that stands in the way.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> That is like saying let me go to college and leave before getting a degree..
> 
> You don't start something without finishing it.. bad move.. :no::no:


I agree.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Look you can do what you want nonunion but the Union won't let you unless just drop out without penalties, you could flunk out of apprenticeship school and that6 will look good to all prospective employers. The cost of training is not cheap and a union apprenticeship is a coveted job, not to be frittered away on well maybe's.

But why would you take a job in the top of the pyramid and then go to the SH*T HOLE of jobs wrestling turds???


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> But why would you take a job in the top of the pyramid and then go to the SH*T HOLE of jobs wrestling turds???



The turd herders command a higher price.

You can say what you want..that is a belief I hold true.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We've had a few guys that were journey fitters and electricians. We have one apprentice now who is also a journeyman laborer. When he's been out of work as an electrical apprentice, he always seemed to keep busy with the laborers. When an electrical job would come up they were fine with him quitting so he could get his electrical hours. His construction knowledge is outstanding and he will make a great electrician. Once he tops out, I doubt he'll ever work as a laborer again. We're hoping he'll wind up working for us.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Why would you even consider not finishing an apprenticeship?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You're right, dropping from Jman rate to 1st year would suck but once you get done your first year electrical do your first year plumbing. Second year electrical then second year plumbing etc. It will take you 9 years to make Jman rate in one out of two trades but when you are dual ticketed the likelyhood of being out of work will be slim. 

Or you can get your electrical license, then become a plumbing apprentice. Work a 4[day]/10[hour] at your plumbing apprenticeship then on the Friday or weekend work as an electrician. It's not double dipping, you are in two seperate trades and I'm sure alot of companies need an extra hand for a day or two. Our hall is constantly looking for people to work weekends.

I have seen this done before. A Jman carpenter wanted to become an electrician so for 4 days a week he worked as an electrical apprentice and on Friday he worked for the carpentary company again at Jman rate. Apparently the carpentary company owner was proud of this guys initiative to become dual ticketed. Good luck, it's something I'm looking into as well.

Don't listen to these guys OP, it is possible to become dual ticketed.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

jordan_paul said:


> Don't listen to these guys OP, it is possible to become dual ticketed.


I don't think anyone said it was impossible ~ just impractical.

I know a couple of guys that are firemen or cops and also IBEW electricians.
Similar, yet different :thumbsup:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL too funny. What isn't being mentioned here is the fact that once it is known you are doing this...you will become a target. Every local has rules about absenteeism...etc. With us...you miss 3 nights of school you're out...you fail that year. If you do it in the beginning of your apprenticeship...you have just opened the door for another kid to get in. Choose wisely young jedi...

Steve from NYC


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Multiple J'man skills can be a real plus ... especially if, in a few years, you see yourself operating your own business. There are a couple of 'right' ways to do it, and a few 'wrong' ways.

First off, it's very important that you complete the apprenticeship. Failure to do so will always hang like a cloud over you. You won't be able to get a journeyman card. You might as well have spent that time working at a 7-11, for all the good it will do you. There's no "partial credit." Don't be a loser.

Second, completing the apprenticeship program will be a major help in getting a associates' degree. You get college credit for the apprentice courses, and need only add a few 'core' classes to get the paper.

OK, so you want to learn a second trade. Maybe a third. Even a forth. How to do it?

Well, there is the route of taking the hit in the pocketbook and starting a second apprenticeship. Every union is like a separate employer, though, and you'll not get any 'credit' for time spent in the electrical apprenticeship.

Another alternative is to take the apprentice courses on your own, without any apprenticeship, and while continuing your work as an electrician. This will help you to understand the issues the other trades face. 

You see ... since the classes are given credit by the local community college, they really can't turn you away if you show up, cash in hand. You'll not be in the 'apprenticeship' program; they might call it something like 'craft training.' If the JATC can't seem to find the way to do this, well, go through the non-Union program. ABC probably runs a parallel apprenticeship, using the NCCER curriculum. That program leads to the same state licenses as the JATC program (though you still need work experience).

PM me if you want more details.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I think nothing wrong with 2 trades, but finish one before starting another. It will have it's issues, but if you are young enough to do it, having two tickets could be a great combination. Plumbing "fitters" trade could get you a great spot in instrumentation. Or many other options. But I would not start an apprenticship I did not plan to finish, maybe some tech classes wiithout plan for a degree, but an apprenticship is different than some classes at the comm college


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

I second that. You could be a viable asset to a contractor down the road with more than one trade under your belt. However, don't waste the JATCs time and money if you don't plan on finishing the apprenticeship. Best of luck to you.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I know of a motor winder who is getting paid a journeyman wage as an Electrical apprentice.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

How do you balance working and being in two different apprenticeships? Let's say I get a job in electrical, and after a few months, the plumber union calls me and tells me there is work, but I am still with the electrical company at that time. What would I do?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

greaselightning said:


> How do you balance working and being in two different apprenticeships? Let's say I get a job in electrical, and after a few months, the plumber union calls me and tells me there is work, but I am still with the electrical company at that time. What would I do?


B all means become a plumber the world needs turd wrestlers, but if you want a real career doing decent intelligent work I'd become an electrician.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

We get that question from our apprentices occasionally. You would be wise to speak to journey-persons in both trades. Ask what the employment numbers are, ask what the wait for a job is if you get laid off. And lastly compare benefits. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> We get that question from our apprentices occasionally. You would be wise to speak to journey-persons in both trades. Ask what the employment numbers are, ask what the wait for a job is if you get laid off. And lastly compare benefits.
> 
> Steve from NYC


That is all about what you are doing when you aren't working, MY PERSONALLY, I would be more worried about what I am doing when I am being productive.


----------



## BossLady Ross (10 mo ago)

Amish Electrician said:


> Multiple J'man skills can be a real plus ... especially if, in a few years, you see yourself operating your own business. There are a couple of 'right' ways to do it, and a few 'wrong' ways.
> 
> First off, it's very important that you complete the apprenticeship. Failure to do so will always hang like a cloud over you. You won't be able to get a journeyman card. You might as well have spent that time working at a 7-11, for all the good it will do you. There's no "partial credit." Don't be a loser.
> 
> ...


Awesome Answer buddy.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

BossLady Ross said:


> Awesome Answer buddy.


This thread is 10 years old boss lady. Are you an electrician? You should fill out your profile. Its a requirement for membership. Here is how to do it.
Steps to Complete a Profile

1) Click on your avatar in the upper right corner of the page.

2) Click on account settings.

3) This will bring you to your “Account Details” page.

4) Select “Account Details” if not already selected.

5) Here you will fill out your “Location” and your “Electrical Trade”. *This step is required for all new members.*

6) The “About You” field is optional. Here you can include any specialties or any other trade or personal interests.

Thanks John Valdes


----------



## BossLady Ross (10 mo ago)

John Valdes said:


> This thread is 10 years old boss lady. Are you an electrician? You should fill out your profile. Its a requirement for membership. Here is how to do it.
> Steps to Complete a Profile
> 
> 1) Click on your avatar in the upper right corner of the page.
> ...


Lol 😂 I know how to do it John. Thanks. I’m a carpenter. I want to be a 2 card holder 😁


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Well maybe you should ask any questions you have or make a comment. Since you know how to do it, (profile) why not do it before posting?
Please see the links below.
Who's Allowed to Join ElectricianTalk.com
IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields
ElectricianTalk.com Forum Rules


----------

